# Bridgestone B330S Tour Balls



## Radbourne2010 (Jun 9, 2015)

I recently enjoyed a Ball Fitting courtesy of Bridgestone at Silvermere GC in Surrey. This was the first time I'd been fitted for a golf ball & I was a little sceptical at first. After the initial briefing we got to hit some balls & eventually were given 6 shots with our driver & current ball (mine was a Pro V1). The Bridgestone Ball Fitter then showed us the stats which included all the usual Trackman stats when fitting clubs but more importantly the smash factor coupled with the ability of the ball to fly straight even on slightly cut or pulled shots. 

My dispersion with Pro V1 was 4-5 yards right of centre on average. Swing speed 109mph & average distance of 276 yards. I was given the new Bridgestone B330S Tour (not as catchy as Pro V1 I'll agree) & asked to hit 6 balls with my driver. The stats were a revelation. Swinging at 107mph I managed to generate slightly more ball speed & got 3 yards extra distance but much more importantly to golfers zero dispersion! 

Apparently this is mainly down to the Hydro Core technology https://www.bridgestonegolf.com/product/balls/tour-b330 but whatever the reason it's now firmly in play & giving great results where it matters on the fairways around UK :whoo:

Would recommend a ball fitting to any aspiring golfer wanting to improve their game without shelling out Â£100's on lessons & new equipment.


----------



## Foxholer (Jun 9, 2015)

H'mm. I'm not convinced! 

I'm almost certain that the same, rather good, stats could have been created with the Pro V1 - a slightly less aggressive swing providing a better strike and consequent better distance!

As for the supposed 'reason', I'd be more convinced if the claim had been that it was the dimple pattern than the core!

But added confidence could well provide a better swing, so forget the negative comments and keep swinging well!


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Jun 9, 2015)

Voice of reason. The dimple pattern was of course mentioned along with other rubber based Geek info, but ultimately the proof is in the hitting on the golf course. Having been cut 1.2 over the past three weeks with this ball on tough courses I can tell you it makes a difference to my game. Each to their own, I guess.



Foxholer said:



			H'mm. I'm not convinced! 

I'm almost certain that the same, rather good, stats could have been created with the Pro V1 - a slightly less aggressive swing providing a better strike and consequent better distance!

As for the supposed 'reason', I'd be more convinced if the claim had been that it was the dimple pattern than the core!

But added confidence could well provide a better swing, so forget the negative comments and keep swinging well!
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 16, 2015)

Good review and much the same as my experience today, to be honest was/am a little sceptical but an increase of 11yds and the back spin reduced by over 400 RPM plus the side spin by 900 means I'm going to give them a go, had a Â£20.00 shop voucher so a dozen only cost Â£8.99.
Just hope I get a similar cut to yourself ðŸ˜ƒ.
Will let you know in a month


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Jun 16, 2015)

Good for you! Definitely worth a trial even if it costs Â£10-20 for the session. Hope you experience the same results I did.:thup:



pauldj42 said:



			Good review and much the same as my experience today, to be honest was/am a little sceptical but an increase of 11yds and the back spin reduced by over 400 RPM plus the side spin by 900 means I'm going to give them a go, had a Â£20.00 shop voucher so a dozen only cost Â£8.99.
Just hope I get a similar cut to yourself .
Will let you know in a month
		
Click to expand...


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 17, 2015)

I've been using them for a while. Perform as well as Pro V's and cheaper


----------



## chippa1909 (Jun 19, 2015)

Bridgestone balls are very good. On a par with any of the other premium balls I'd say.
Except Nike. Nike balls are awful ( imo ).


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 20, 2015)

First time out in Comp at Club today and really pleased, Average Drive was 233yds and FIR was 67%, Season Average is 219yds and 55% FIR, so really pleased, let's hope this is a sign of things to come:fore:


----------

